# Anyone from R.V.C.E. here ???



## techdude (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone from R.V.C.E. Bangalore or Arizona State University here??? Would be great to catch up.....cheers !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2008)

i ****ed up big time, i joined PESIT instead of RVCE ! had got InformationScience at RV. Instead did the same at PESIT


----------



## Beta Waves (Jan 8, 2009)

I am in R.V.C.E now telecom dept final sem


----------



## Who (Jan 17, 2009)

I am also from RVCE , ISE branch first year.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

guys, need info. I heard RVCE, PESIT and MSRIT have become Autonomous universities. Is the admission procedure still the same (via Karnataka CET and COMED-K) ? OR is it changing ?


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not from ASU but I did check out the campus this past summer en-route to the Four Corners. The chicks at the dorms were definitely in the mood. Not bad at all.


----------

